# Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl! :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I had a plan for this year!

Only buy 2 outside does and maybe a buck and then NO more until next year. I kept 1 doeling because she was the only nice one and so that brought my total number to 10.

So my friend had to rehome her doe(who was out of my buck) so I said why not, id love to see another doe from him. I have her here now and that makes 11. I doubt I will keep her though, I said I would help her find a home so she will most likely get bred and then leave.

I had reserved 1 doe out from a REALLY nice pairing. So a few days ago my friend texts me and says theres a doe for sale out of the 1 I reserved and the lady needed to sell her fast as shes SUPER loud and her hubby cant deal with it.
I thought, why not just email and ask? It cant hurt right? I asked how much she would be(she paid like $300 for her I think), she offered me $150 for her which is a steal since shes SUCH a nice little doe. 

I knew she really wanted to keep a doe out of her and this buck she had lined up who belonged to the friend that told me all this LOL so I asked the lady if she would be willing to do a doe back deal? 

WELL

She said if I wanted to do a doe back deal I could have her for......FREEEEEE! How can I NOT take that chance!

Now im driving 2 hours this weekend to go get her LOL


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

Wow! That is an awesome deal! You will be really happy you said yes. Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

Nigerians are sure addicting  Congrats on your new additions!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

Ya, so now I currently have 11 LOL

I cant wait to show you all! Shes VERY pretty! Nice and spotted!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

Yay! I loooove spots!!! Lucky ducky!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

Here she is!

Let me know what you think of her 

http://sierraspenranch.com/Corona.html


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

I probably would have said yes tooo  Provided she was a NUBIAN Hah! Those deals don't usually come up where I am. There are so few good Nubian herds in Canada when compared to the US that they are snatched up pretty fast.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

Awwww, congrats on the new girlie!

And I can never say 'no' either. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!!*

Yes........ she is a beautiful girl...I would of said yes ..yes...yes......... :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

Very, very CUTE! I love all those spots... Congratulations on a great deal!.. So... what's one more goat???


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

I agree lol shes just ONE more! bahaha even my parents didnt care.....

Plus shes really pretty and has nice confirmation! Im even breeding her to my friends really nice buck in Nevada wooooo


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

 Wow, beautiful, flashy girl!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

THANKS!

I think she also looks very nice comfirmation wise. I think she could use more angulation but other than that she looks great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

would like to see more depth of barrel and more rear angulation. Hopefully the buck will correct this for future kids.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

The buck shes being bred to has really nice angulation and so far all his kids have improved over that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

Aww, she's a cutie!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

She's pretty Laura! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

OOOH SHE'S PRETTY!  :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

Thank you so much guys!

Whats really weird, is that my very first doe Jenny has similar markings so when I see Corona I think of Jenny(whos now 4) was when she was just a baby. I guess I have a certain liking to those spots


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

You just have good taste in goats....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

LOL thats definently a possiblilty Pam!

All mine have spots and most are buckskin....The only odd one of the whole bunch would be Cookie who is plain gold, but we love her just the same


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Am I the only one that CANT say no??!! Judge my new girl*

HeHe.... :wink: :laugh:


----------

